# Ohio Presas Arnis Seminar review



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 24, 2010)

[FONT=&quot;]On May 22nd, 2010 I taught a Presas Arnis seminar at Wolfpak Martial Arts in Mt.   Gilead, OH. The drive down was pretty easy. Only a 15 minute delay in the metro Cleveland area. There was one minor headache during the trip. I got word from home that my dogs (Bear & Freyja) decided to go on walkabout. They have a knack for finding ways of getting out of our backyard. No fear though, they always get back in about an hour. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot;]Mr. Wolf and I sent Friday evening going over WMAA business, event schedules and the Edged Weapons cutting templates. At the same time we watched Diana Inosanto&#8217;s movie, &#8220;The Sensei&#8221;. It was an interesting movie. I would have loved to see what they could have done if she had the backing of a big studio. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot;]The seminar went well. I started with teaching the Sumbrada drill. We did the basic six count drill with the group and taught the sungkiti version to Mr. Wolf and one of his instructors. We spent a good portion on Sumbrada. We worked on the medium range of the drill although Mr. Wolf assisted me in a Largo Mano version of the drill. It was the first time I used my Kampilan trainer in an interactive drill. I was pleased with both Mr. Wolf&#8217;s and my sword&#8217;s performance. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot;]I decided to finish the seminar with elements of my PSC (Progressive Sword Concepts) program. I taught the Edged Weapon Cutting and Thrusting template. In addition, I taught how the templates can be used on one and two handed swords.  With the help of Mr. Wolf, I demonstrated how it could also be applied to shorter weapon such as axes, daggers and karambits. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot;]Overall the seminar went very well. The only thing that would have made it better was to take a group photo before some of the participants had to leave. We have scheduled two return events. November 19 &#8211; 21, 2010 will be the Ohio State Presas Arnis Camp. We will only be accepting 10 participants for this event. March 12, 2011 will be a one day seminar open to all. For more information on either of these events contact Mr. Wolf of Wolfpak Martial Arts at info@wolfpakmartialarts.com or 419-947-9900.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

